# Some help plz



## Peachez (Jul 16, 2009)

So im looking to OverClock my computer but first can any1 suggest a programe to use for checking temperatre for cpu gfx hdd & core?


----------



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

Check out Everest, PC Wizard, Speed Fan, those should get you what you need. Good luck.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your using core 2 quads or core 2 duo then dowload real temp, set the TJ max to 95 this will give you good acurate results.


----------



## Peachez (Jul 16, 2009)

Using amd dual core but ive got speed fan seems to work pretty well thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

speed fan isn't as accurate for temps as it's designed to cehck the speed of the fans, sometimes this can show your temps as being 5 degrees higher than what they actually are.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Check to see if there'e a temp monitoring program from your motherboard providor.


----------

